# How to put a face into a video.



## ErrorProxy (Aug 16, 2008)

You know in America's Funniest Home Videos with Tom, when his face is put over someone in the video? How do you do that? I have Vegas 9 and Gimp.


----------



## antimoth (Aug 8, 2009)

Does your Sony Vegas have the green screen feature? It won't be easy, but it's possible with green screen. This is the special effect where they merge two videos, as is done during TV weather. In this case, one of the videos is a still image with everything but the head blanked out with a green background. Or you could make the second video with the subject poking his/her head thru a hole in a suitable green backdrop.


----------



## ErrorProxy (Aug 16, 2008)

You need a green screen? Woah... uh, how about just a not so good job. It's meant to look not professional.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

The "green screen" could be any background with a colour not matched in the image you want. If you just want to overlay a still image, you could even use gimp to flood everything you don't need with green/blue/fuisca/whatever colour you choose. Esentially the video editor checks to see whether a pixel is the chosen colour, and if so removes it, replacing it with whatever is behind.


----------



## antimoth (Aug 8, 2009)

If you have the feature in your video editor, they usually work well as far as letting you resize and position the head. The challenge is if you have to move the head with the action. Now you got to break the video up into lots of small clips and do a separate head merge.


----------



## ErrorProxy (Aug 16, 2008)

At 0:54 in 



. You need a sort of green screen to use that? Is there some way I can post a face onto the video and move it around?


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

If you just want a face put in the video in a comical way, try http://sendables.jibjab.com/

Of course you have to use their selection of videos.

moper


----------



## ErrorProxy (Aug 16, 2008)

Nuu. In my own video. So, there's no way to do it without a green screen?


----------



## pertsa (Jun 7, 2010)

Open your image in Gimp, select the face, remove the rest of the picture. Save the picture (only the face, no background, eg. transparent background) in .png and select "transparent" when asked. Import the .png file to Sony Vegas and put the image above the video layer. The image might now be wrong size so you can resize it by "event pan/crop". In event pan/crop you also see a timeline at the bottom of it. Here's where you will animate it. Either frame by frame or every five frames etc. create a keyframe and move the image where you want it to be covering the area you want it to cover. Ask me if you didn't understand something because it's very simple, I can guide you through it step by step and I have no idea why people are talking about green screen here. In that AFV-video on YouTube the face itself wasn't animated but there were two images other one with mouth open and other one with mouth closed and they were simply just moved frame by frame to cover the existing face.


----------

